# To all foreign investors in Egypt



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

close your positions and order immediate transfers on Thursday 3rd the latest. Just do whatever you want with this info. You'll remember my words. Peace.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh dear...


----------



## smsm42 (Dec 21, 2012)

i wonder what happened...!


----------

